# OAA/IFAA results



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

All results are sorted and sent to the OAA webmaster to post, just under 200 archers

Sean McKenty


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Preliminary results are now available to view.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

A good result for Ted in masters BB, well played sir.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> A good result for Ted in masters BB, well played sir.


yes, very well done ted, congrats, I shot beside eric at York a new comer, he was on fire 267 in senior BB category, once he figures a few things look out, nice to see new people in BB. jon, get a 10 ring score in so I have something to chase with my recurve. 

wayne


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

wanemann said:


> yes, very well done ted, congrats, I shot beside eric at York a new comer, he was on fire 267 in senior BB category, once he figures a few things look out, nice to see new people in BB. jon, get a 10 ring score in so I have something to chase with my recurve.
> 
> wayne


Lol, I wish Wayne. No good scores coming out of me any more, TP's a ***** :-(


----------



## Laksh (Feb 16, 2015)

This is exceptionally decent and OK post....You shook posting it....Thanks a ton for posting it....!!


----------

